# New book out



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 3, 2015)

Just got new Jorge Cervantes book. Cannabis Encyclopedia.  Very nice book.  Worth every penny.  Highly suggest it for new growers if your into picking up hobby related books.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2015)

What Evaaaaaaaaaaaa

Your posting on the best book you can get. Its called MP.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 3, 2015)

If your into hobby related books....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks glp... I have to admit, jorge is cute and his first book helped me a lot until I found this place. He does a good job.


----------

